# Lookbook: Camilla and Marc



## StereoXGirl (Dec 21, 2008)

Quote:
*LOOKBOOK: CAMILLA AND MARC*
*December? Whatever. We'd wear these swimsuits year round.*

We know, your first thought about Australian fashion might be Priscilla, Queen of the Bedazzler. But weâ€™ve finally found something to defy this idea: Camilla and Marcâ€™s upcoming swimwear collection.

Ever since the launch of their first beach line last summer, itâ€™s been a worldwide success for Camilla and Marc Freeman, siblings so close they decided to start a business together (like Sienna and Savannah Miller, maybe).

But running a business isnâ€™t the only thing they can do: their Spring 2009 bathing suit collection is feminine, flattering and ranges from floral ruffle bikinis to the black high-waisted pieces that look like â€˜50s lingerie. Each bathing suit is named after a cult movie like Godardâ€™s â€œLe MÃ©prisâ€, which starred Brigitte Bardot in a black shiny suit that looks a lot like Camilla + Marcâ€™s.

The line hits stores this summer, so youâ€™ll have to wait until August before people confuse you for a retro actress from the â€œnouvelle vagueâ€ on the beach. Until then, youâ€™ll have to stick with the cat-eye eyeliner and the boyfriends who turn out to be spies...

--REBECCA FOURTEAU

http://www.camillaandmarc.com/

www.camillaandmarc.com

This story was published on December 16, 2008.

Source: NYLON MAGAZINE









































Personally, I love the retro feel of the swimsuits, but they'd look a lot better on girls with curves! What do you think?


----------



## brewgrl (Dec 21, 2008)

highwaisted full cut bathing suit bottoms= bad tan lines and boys making grandma jokes behind your back.


----------



## macupjunkie (Dec 21, 2008)

............why is she so skinny? O_O it looks unhealthy


----------



## Ozee (Dec 21, 2008)

Its kinda like the tops all sit way way to low and her breasts are so so low:/

I think the designs are cute but would deffinately look better on a girl with a little curve.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Dec 21, 2008)

I like the 6th one, it's the only one that I think would look good on me. I don't think she looks too skinny in all the pictures, some of them though. She's a lanky girl though, like me, haha.


----------



## Karren (Dec 22, 2008)

Wish I was that skinny!!! sigh.....


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Dec 22, 2008)

These bathing suits are ADORABLE!!!

high waisted/granny panty bathing suits work on girls with figures, not sticks.

case in point:
















they shoulda got other models b/c they make their suits look bad...but then again I think they should've made the leg holes more shorts-like then grandma undies-like LoL...like this!






Either way, they should fire their casting person because these girls are not suitable for bikini/bathing suit modeling.


----------



## Ozee (Dec 22, 2008)

I agree i think this model would be good for runway but not swimsuit, She isn't too skinny just very lean and not filling out the suits in the right spots at all.


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 22, 2008)

I don't really like the Aussie crack that opens their paragraph. We have heaps of great designers down under!




grumble.

And I think those swimmers are not very attactive either. MM is right - swimmers like that look best with fuller figures!


----------



## granduca (Jun 10, 2012)

Bad tan line i agree! But no jokes from me, at all!! I think its so sexy and feminin! 

Good looking guy


----------



## granduca (Jun 10, 2012)

Looks goood...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

